# Forever More



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I received them in today's mail: the holy grail of rock music. Forever More, a band from Scotland, released 2 albums in 1970: "Yours" and "Words On Black Plastic." They are now on CD, Japanese Sony.
These albums are astoundingly good, as good as Abbey Road or anything else.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I had never heard of them, listening right now. Interesting.

To save others who may be interested the searching, here are the albums on YouTube:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, these Sony Japanese CDs sound like the Spanish version pictured above, which are transfers from vinyl.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------

